# R32 gtr intercooler hard pipes



## Gavin2ltr (May 24, 2015)

Looking for the above either hks, greddy or even homemade if it's a good fit


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

The cheapest are Greddy / Trust at 36 000 yen which is pretty cheap just buy those. They are are ok, not as good quality as others but will do and fit most intercoolers.


----------

